# من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!



## صوت الرب (8 يناير 2008)

*سلام رب المجد يسوع معكم
كثيرا من المسلمين يسمون المسيحين نصارى 
حتى في قرأنهم نرى ( اليهود و النصارى )
أريد أن أعرف :
1- من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!
2- هل إلله القرأن لا يعلم الفرق بين المسيحين و النصارى ؟!!
أو أنه لا يعلم أن هناك مسيحين ؟!!
سلامي إلى الجميع :new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:*


----------



## fadia2005 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

سموننا ناصري لان المسيح سميا بناصري لانه من الناصره في اسرائيل


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

*النصارى هم الذين التحقوا بالمسيح ورأوا فيه نبيا عظيما من الأنبياء لا يعترفون بلاهوته ولا ببنوته لله بل يقولون أنه رجل كسائر الرجال جاءه الوحي بعد معموديته على يد يوحنا المعمدان أو بالحري أن المسيح المبدأ الأزلي دخل يسوع يوم عماده وفارقه يوم استشهاده تقوم رسالته على التعليم والتبشير دون الفداء والخلاص ..

أما فروضهم فترتكز على الإغتسال الدائم بالماء للوضوء والتطهير وعلى تحريم الذبائح ويشددون على أعمال البر و الاهتمام باليتامى و العناية بالفقراء و المساكين و ابناء السبيل و يوصون بإعالة المحتاجين و اطعام الجياع و إقراء الضيوف و الغرباء ...

ذكرهم أريناوس ضد البدع و أوريجانوس في كتابه ضد سلسوس و أبيفانوس في كتابه الشامل في الهرطقات ..

اما الكتب الذين يؤمنون بها فهي مثل انجيل بطرس وانجيل الرسل الإثنى عشر وانجيل النصارى وانجيل الطفولة وانجيل العبرانيين  وغيرها من الانجيل الغير قانونية والمزورة ..

وقد ظهروا في العصر الثاني من المسيحيه .

____________________

اما اسم المسيحين فنقرأءه هنا في الكتاب المقدس بالوحي المقدس :


ثُمَّ خَرَجَ بَرْنَابَا إِلَى طَرْسُوسَ لِيَطْلُبَ شَاوُلَ. وَلَمَّا وَجَدَهُ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ. فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً. (أعمال 11: 25-26)

وهذا ما يؤكد تفسير كيرلس الأورشليمي في تفسيره ، أنه دعي عليهم بالروح القدس:

And when crowds had been instructed by them and assembled in the Church, it came to pass that the disciples were called Christians first in Antioch; the Holy Ghost, methinks, bestowing on the believers that new Name, which had been promised before by the Lord
*
*
http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/310117.htm

والتفسيرات الاجنبية مثل تفسير Adam Clarke يؤكد أنها بالروح القدس على لسان بولس وبرنابا بعدما أجتمعا مع التلاميذ لمدة سنة كاملة ..


And the disciples were called Christians first at Antioch - It is evident they had the name Christians from Christ their master; as the Platonists and Pythagoreans had their name from their masters, Plato and Pythagoras. Now, as these had their name from those great masters because they attended their teaching, and credited their doctrines, so the disciples were called Christians because they took Christ for their teacher, crediting his doctrines, and following the rule of life laid down by him. It has been a question, by whom was this name given to the disciples? Some think they assumed it; others, that the inhabitants of Antioch gave it to them; and others, that it was given by Saul and Barnabas.

This later opinion is favored by the Codex Bezae, which reads the 25th and 26th verses thus: And hearing that Saul was at Tarsus, he departed, seeking for him; and having found him, he besought him to come to Antioch; who, when they were come, assembled with the Church a whole year, and instructed a great number; and there they first called the disciples at Antioch Christians.

The word χρηματισαι in our common text, which we translate were called, signifies in the New Testament, to appoint, warn, or nominate, by Divine direction.

In this sense, the word is used, Mat_2:12; Luk_2:26; and in the preceding chapter of this book, Act_10:22. If, therefore, the name was given by Divine appointment

http://members.shaw.ca/homechristian/docs/articles/christian.htm#_ftnref8


الفعل في الجملة هو χρηματισαι
من الجذر اليوناني
χρηματίζω
chrēmatizō
khray-mat-id'-zo

وهو يعني الوحي والمصدر الإلهي ولهذا كل استعمالاته في العهد الجديد بنصوصه الأصلية اليونانية يأتي بمعنى الوحي المقدس .


من مقال الاستاذ ابراهيم القبطي .
*


----------



## كلمة الحق (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

_*


صوت الرب قال:



سلام رب المجد يسوع معكم
كثيرا من المسلمين يسمون المسيحين نصارى 
حتى في قرأنهم نرى ( اليهود و النصارى )
أريد أن أعرف :
1- من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!
2- هل إلله القرأن لا يعلم الفرق بين المسيحين و النصارى ؟!!
أو أنه لا يعلم أن هناك مسيحين ؟!!
سلامي إلى الجميع :new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي العزيز صوت مرحبا بك

فليسمح لنا الزملاء الأعزاء بإبداء وجة نظرنا وأن نقول رأينا

الاخوة الأعزاء  كلمة النصارى أصلها من النصرة والمناصرة

ويخبرنا القرآن الكريم أن المسيح عليه السلام قال للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله - قالوا نحن أنصار الله 

ويخبرنا أيضا أنهم قالوا عن أنفسهم - إنا نصارى - أي أنصار وأتياع للمسيح

فمن هنا أطلق القرآن الكريم عليهم اسم النصارى

كما أطلق على أتباع موسى اسم اليهود وذلك لأنهم قال ( هدنا إليك ) أي ( ا رجعنا تائبين إليك

أما كلمة المسيحيين فهذه لمجرد الإنتساب إلى المسيح عليه السلام

كما تقولون عنا نحن المسلمين - محمديون


والخلاصة - أن النصارى أو المسحيون  هم من ينتسبون إلى المسيح عليه السلام سواء بالحق أو بالباطل 

ولذلك نرى القرآن الكريم يمدح بعض النصارى ويبين بأنهم أقرب الناس إلى المسلمين

وفي نفس الوقت يبين أن النصارى واليهود لن يرضوا عن أهل الإسلام إلا أن يترك المسلمون دينهم ويتنازلوا عن اسلامهم

طبعا أنا لم أضع الآيات حتى لا تقولون أننا خالفنا القوانين

وإن كنت أرى أن هذا الموضوع مكانه في القسم الإسلامي أكثر منه في هذا القسم

وفقنا الله وإياكم للحق

آمين
*_​


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*



كلمة الحق قال:


> _*
> أخي العزيز صوت مرحبا بك
> 
> فليسمح لنا الزملاء الأعزاء بإبداء وجة نظرنا وأن نقول رأينا
> ...




*يا حضرة الزميل اسم المسيحين ذكر بالكتاب المقدس بالوحي المقدس في العصر الاول للمسيحيه ..


ثُمَّ خَرَجَ بَرْنَابَا إِلَى طَرْسُوسَ لِيَطْلُبَ شَاوُلَ. وَلَمَّا وَجَدَهُ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ. فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً. (أعمال 11: 25-26)​
اما اسم النصارى فقد ظهر بالعصر الثاني للمسيحيه كما بينت سابقا فايهما اصح يا ترى ؟

اسم النصارى لم يكن معروفا ابدا في العصر الاول يا زميل وانما ظهر هذا الاسم في العصر الثاني لفئة منحرفة عن العقيده ..

*


----------



## صوت الرب (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

*


riyad قال:



النصارى هم الذين التحقوا بالمسيح ورأوا فيه نبيا عظيما من الأنبياء لا يعترفون بلاهوته ولا ببنوته لله بل يقولون أنه رجل كسائر الرجال جاءه الوحي بعد معموديته على يد يوحنا المعمدان أو بالحري أن المسيح المبدأ الأزلي دخل يسوع يوم عماده وفارقه يوم استشهاده تقوم رسالته على التعليم والتبشير دون الفداء والخلاص ..


أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا يا رياض على هذه المعلومات
غلبتك معاي ... ألله يعوض تعبك 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك :t16:*


----------



## صوت الرب (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*



أونيكادو قال:


> سمى الله سبحانه وتعالى عبدة الصليب بالنصارى ، أما المسيحيين فهم أتباع المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وهم المؤمنون الموحدون الذين إتبعوا دينه وهو دين الإسلام - الحنيفية -


*إقرأ رد رياض*
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## صوت الرب (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

*فهمت من أخي رياض و الأخوة المشاركون سؤالي الأول 
و لكن لم يجبني أحد على سؤالي الثاني الذي هو :
2- هل إلله القرأن لا يعلم الفرق بين المسيحين و النصارى ؟!!
أو أنه لا يعلم أن هناك مسيحين ؟!!
.
بمعنى أدق : لماذا لم يكتب القرأن عن المسيحين ؟
*
*ملاحظة : أنا لا أقصد الإساءة لأحد*


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*



كلمة الحق قال:


> _*
> أنا ما أنكرن هذا الإسم
> أقلت يطلق اسم السيحيين على أتباع المسيح نسبة له - أليس كذلك؟
> 
> ...



*هو انت كل ما تعجز تثبت صحة معلومة في قرانك تقوللي فين الدليل ؟؟!!!!

ما تجيب انت دليل واحد يثبت صحة حرف في قرانك ..!!!

اما امرك عجيب ..

قاعد تفرض علينا نصدق ما هو مكتوب بقرانك لانه فقط مكتوب فيه ..

يا زميل قلت لك للمرة الميلون ان اثبات صحة كتاب من الكتاب نفسه هو ضرب من الحماقة والغباء الا تعي ما اقوله لك ..!!!!

هو يوجد لديك دليل واحد يثبت ان لقب نصارى ظهر قبل العصر الثاني للمسيحيه وانه لقبنا نحن وليس اسم المسيحين في الكتاب المقدس الذي ظهر في العصر الاول للمسيحيه ؟!!!!

اذهب واقرأ ما كتبة أوريجانوس في كتابه ضد سلسوس وأريناوس ضد البدع و أبيفانوس في كتابه الشامل في الهرطقات عن النصارى ومعتقداتهم وما كتبة التاريخ الكنسي عنهم ثم تعال وتفلسف هنا ..

واقرأ مداخلتي السابقة لو كنت اصلا تعرف ترد عليها قبل ما تتفلسف وتقول فين دليل كأي عاجز عن اثبات صحة قرانه الذي الفه النصارى ..

جاي يفرض علينا نصدق اسم النصارى لانه فقط مكتوب بالقران بدون اي دليل وجاي كمان يتفلسف :smil15:
*


----------



## صوت الرب (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

*



			ويخبرنا أيضا أنهم قالوا عن أنفسهم - إنا نصارى - أي أنصار وأتياع للمسيح

فمن هنا أطلق القرآن الكريم عليهم اسم النصارى

كما أطلق على أتباع موسى اسم اليهود وذلك لأنهم قال ( هدنا إليك ) أي ( ا رجعنا تائبين إليك

أما كلمة المسيحيين فهذه لمجرد الإنتساب إلى المسيح عليه السلام

كما تقولون عنا نحن المسلمين - محمديون


والخلاصة - أن النصارى أو المسحيون هم من ينتسبون إلى المسيح عليه السلام سواء بالحق أو بالباطل 

ولذلك نرى القرآن الكريم يمدح بعض النصارى ويبين بأنهم أقرب الناس إلى المسلمين

وفي نفس الوقت يبين أن النصارى واليهود لن يرضوا عن أهل الإسلام إلا أن يترك المسلمون دينهم ويتنازلوا عن اسلامهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لردك المهذب 
لكن النصارى يختلفون عن المسيحين 
و بالتالي فإن القران يعتبر أن للمسيحين و النصارى نفس المعتقدات
حتى أنه لا يوجد سورة أو أية خاصة تكتب عن معتقدات المسيحين
فكيف يكتب القرأن عن النصارى و ينسى ذكر المسيحين ؟!!
هل يكتب القران عن الفرق الضالة و المنحرفة أم يجدر على القرأن الكتابة عن المسيحين الذين هم أتباع المسيح الحقيقين ؟
.
تقول :



			ولذلك نرى القرآن الكريم يمدح بعض النصارى ويبين بأنهم أقرب الناس إلى المسلمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

النصارى هراطقة ليس لهم دين حتى أنهم يؤمنون بأناجيل مزورة و غير قانونية
فكيف يمدح القرأن النصارى ؟!!*
.


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> *فهمت من أخي رياض و الأخوة المشاركون سؤالي الأول
> و لكن لم يجبني أحد على سؤالي الثاني الذي هو :
> 2- هل إلله القرأن لا يعلم الفرق بين المسيحين و النصارى ؟!!
> أو أنه لا يعلم أن هناك مسيحين ؟!!
> ...



*يا زميل القران هذا محرف فالنصارى لا يقولون المسيح ابن الله ولا الله بلاضافه الى ان مؤلف القران القس ورقة كان نصراني لا يؤمن بالوهية المسيح ولا الصلب ولا الفداء فكيف سيكفر نفسه ..!!!!

فتكفير النصارى في القران نتيجة تحريفة وتغيره فجمعوا بينهم وبين المسيحين ..

ولو رجعت الى التاريخ الكنسي فستجد ان النصارى لا يقولون بالوهية المسيح ولا ببنوتة لله ..

فعلى اي اساس يكفر القران المحرف الذي الفه ورقة بانهم يقولون ببنوة المسيح والوهيتة ..!!!!

للاسف القران هذا مليون الف يد لعبت فيه والاحاديث تشهد بهذا والتاريخ الاسلامي والمخطوطات ايضا ..

لقب النصارى القس ورقة مؤلف القران هو الذي وضعه فيه فهو مؤلفة ومحمد تلميذه من بعده ..

ولو قارنت معتقدات النصارى في كتبهم المزوره ستجدها مطابقة للقران ..

ولو جى مسلم وحاول يعمل نفسه ابو زيد زمانة ويقول يمكن تكون صح سوف اتيه بالمعتقدات الهندوسية بقرانه ووقتها سوف نرى معا كيف سيقلب على ظهره :t13:

يعني اسم عيسى مثلا من اين اتى به رب القران القس ورقة ..!!!!!

سيقولون هذا الاسم العربي ليسوع ..!!!

وهل كان ربهم يبحث في القواميس لكي يعرف ما هو الاسم المرادف ليسوع لكي يضعه بالعربي بالاضافه الى باقي الانبياء الذي تم تغيرها في القران باسماء اخرى :smil12: ..!!!!

لو قال القران ان اسم يسوع هو سمير غانم لنادوه بسمير غانم 
*


----------



## انت الفادي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

الي كل من يقول ان نصاري تأتي نسبة الي مدينة الناصرة...

لا يمكن ان يكون الاصرار علي الجهل بهذه الطريقة...
لان تصريف الاسم نسبة الي الناصرة سيكون ناصريين.. و ليس نصاري..
و المفرد منها هو ناصري 
و كمثال... اذا تكلمنا عن اتباع جمال عبد الناصر... فماذا سنقول؟؟؟؟ هل سنقول النصاري؟؟؟؟ ام سنقول الناصريين؟؟؟ نسبة الي جمال عبد الناصر؟؟؟
اين ذهبت الالف التي في المنتصف؟؟؟

ثنايا: كما قال الاستاذ رياض في مشاركته.. كل من امن بالسيد المسيح ابتداء من التلاميذ الي يومنا هذا يطلق عليه مسيحي او مسيحيين نسبة الي السيد المسيح..
و ثم ظهرت بدعة و هي بدعة النصاري.. و هي طائفة هرطوقية و هي ما تحدث عنها القرأن..
و لمعرفة المذيد عن معتقدات هذه الطائفة يمكن الرجوع الي القرأن فهو يحتوي علي كل مفاهيم هذه الطائفة..

و نجد ايضا بالرغم من ان المسيحيين الحقيقيين عرفوا من البداية بأسم مسيحيين لم يتم ذكر اسمهم الحقيقي في القرأن اي لن نجد في القرأن اسم مسيحيين او عن معتقداتهم.
و بالتالي ان اله القرأن كان جاهلا بوجود طائفة اسمها مسيحيين و اعتقد انه لا يوجد سوي نصاري...و هذا نتيجة السطحية في استقاء المعلومات.. فنجد ان القرأن بأكمله يتناول الامور و الاشياء حتي التاريخ بطريقة سطحية جدا..
و لا نجد تعمق في المعلومات الا في ما يختص بحاضر قريش و مكة و محمد..
و السؤال هنا مرة اخري:
بما انه يوجد طائفة معروفة منذ البداية بأسم مسيحيين.. و عرفها العالم كله بأسم مسيحيين... فلماذا لم يستخدم القرأن هذا المسمي في الكلام عنها؟؟؟
ام هل الكلام عن ذيد هو نفسه المقصود به عبيد؟؟؟ بالرغم من ان ذيد ليس هو عبيد.

و بعد التدقيق في القرأن لن نجد شئ سوي كل ما هو محيط بالبيئة التي خرج منها القرأن.. فمعوماته لا تتعدي حدود مكة و قريش اعتقاداته في الاخرين لا تتعدي اعتقاداته في من عاشد في مكة و قريش.. 
و بذلك لن تتعدي معلومات القرأن اكثر من النصاري لانهم هم الوحيدين الموجودين في شبه الجزيرة العربية ذاك الوقت.. و لم تصل معلوماته الي المسيحية الحقيقية لعدم وجودهم في شبه الجزيرة العربية.


----------



## صوت الرب (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

*



			يا زميل القران هذا محرف فالنصارى لا يقولون المسيح ابن الله ولا الله بلاضافه الى ان مؤلف القران القس ورقة كان نصراني لا يؤمن بالوهية المسيح ولا الصلب ولا الفداء فكيف سيكفر نفسه ..!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إذا هذا دليل على أن كاتب القران نصراني ( ورقة بن نوفل ) و ليس ألله
شكرا أخي رياض لردك ...*


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من هم النصارى ؟ ما علاقة المسيحين بهم ؟!!*

*الموضوع تم الاجابة عليهو بدأ يتجه اتجاه اسلامي*
*يغلق*


----------

